
On the Origin of Circuits: GA Exploits FPGA Batch to Solve Problem - davelnewton
https://www.damninteresting.com/on-the-origin-of-circuits/
======
davelnewton
Oldie but a goodie; was reminded by the neural network article which is the
same but different.

